# Greenville, OH - Tess SF B&T Friendly



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Tess: Petfinder

*More About Tess*

03261015, We have Tess at the Darke County Animal Shelter. She is a 8-year-old German Shepherd. She is black and tan and has short hair. She is a friendly girl and will make a great companion. She is ready to be adopted. We also have a beagle, a chocolate lab puppy, a couple adult labs, 3 shepherds and numerous other dogs. We also have cats and kittens for adoption. The Shelter hours are 8am till 4:30pm Monday-Friday and 9:00 till noon on Saturday. The Shelter is located at 5066 County Home Road in Greenville, and the phone number is 547-1645. For more information and to see the dogs we have go to our web site at Welcome to the Darke County Animal Shelter. 

*My Contact Info*


Darke County Animal Shelter
Greenville, OH
937-547-1645


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Poor girl looks older than 8 - perhaps she's had a rough life. Here's hoping there's a friend out there for Tess.....
_________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

is anyone close to this shelter that could help with transport IF not adopted locally?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

We are making arrangements to take her, I feel bad we can't help the boys at this shelter. BUT NO ROOM or FOSTERS 
hope someone can help them their time is UP.....


----------

